# Why me?!?



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay guys so I know I posted on here quite a bit about when my chameleon was sick and all that stuff well a lot has happened since then I did get a job but it doesn't start till the end of September so in the meantime and while I'm working I'm going to be pet sitting I have a pet care.com thing and I'm a pet sitter on there all day walking like grooming bathing I'll come to your house and want to them anything so about a week ago I get an email from this lady Caroline saying my boss is moving to Springfield she's having her dog set before her and she needs a pet sitter so I got an email from this lady and she says me and my husband are being relocated to Springfield we have two dogs gave me full descriptions of these dogs full descriptions and says were going to be sending them for us but before they get there we're going to send you a cashier's check with your first month's pay of an extra money to buy necessary dog stuff like food toys all that stuff and then she will see me again like a day later wait you don't have to buy the stuff my husband has a store manager who's going to buy the stuff so you're going to get the check take your money then send him the rest of the money and she kept giving me all this information and kept telling me things and today one of my mom's co-workers sent her a link to which she should leave about scams that have been helping your people send you a cashier's check you go to cash it and it freezes your account and then you end up owing the money back to the people who sent you the check so I'm being scammed I have zero money I have animals to feed and I've been so focused on these people and also in college so every year you get a refund for what you overpay and so I have been expecting my refund for a while now last semester I took five classes had the same amount of money and got a pretty big refund so this semester I'm only taking 4 classes with that same amount of money and they're telling me I owe money that I owe $165 that I do not have and I'm not getting a refund so I have been living off my credit card I have no other income I have no money so I've been living off my credit card my credit card is almost maxed out I have $5 left on my credit card and I have nothing and these people are trying to take even more from me and I don't know what to do I've been crying over this for about an hour now and I just needed somewhere to write about it with hopefully people who can understand and have been and maybe similar situations but right now I'm just thinking why me what did I do to deserve this.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Not sure I understood much of what you said. You got to use some commas and periods, or it isn't going to be easy for someone to understand you. You said you are left with only $5 on your credit card, that's not "almost" maxed out- it is completely maxed out. If I were you, I would stop taking college classes for now, and focus on making money. Get a FULL TIME job, pay back your credit cards, stop getting more pets (better yet, find some good homes for at least half of them), budget everything. And you didn't do anything to deserve this, there isn't any invisible force that is punishing you. However, it looks like you made a few bad decisions and what you see now is the result of those bad decisions. The good news is that if you start taking better decisions, better things will start happening for you soon


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry things are not going well at the moment for you.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't actually get what happened either. Did you send money to your employer against a bad check they gave you?

And no, a bad check, certified check or money order won't freeze your account unless you draw on the bogus balance.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't take it personally, scammers like those tend to cast a wide net. You just got caught in it.

How many pets all together do you have? What is your plan if another one falls ill? Maybe now is a time to downsize. I know you love your animals but sometimes loving something means doing what's best for them - even when it is really hard for you. 

Are you insured for your pet sitting? Licensed? Bonded? If not... I would seriously reconsider pet sitting until you are. If heaven forbid something happens to a pet in your care - it can ruin your life legally and financially. 

Whatever you do - do NOT drop out!!! If your life plans require a college degree to achieve, do what ever you have to to stay enrolled. Rehome all your animals, work part time, get a dozen roommates, carry your debt - but stay in school! It is so so so very hard for working adults to get back into school. Especially if you find yourself wanting an STEM degree. The financial aid system is whack. You can barely be scraping by - living paycheck to paycheck but still be making too much money to qualify, and that's on top of scheduling issues with your employer. 

I ended up having to start my own business before I had the financial resources and flexibility to finish my degree after dropping out. Then it turns out my business income each year is significantly more then what I would make in the field I studied for. So i ended up dropping out again. Meh.

I know how much being broke sucks. Been there, got the good will reject t shirt. Do you have family that supports you? A significant other? Have you looked into donating plasma? It could get you by till the new job starts.


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

Had a hard time trying to read your thread... 

From what I've got from it, it sounds like you're very stressed... And you have every right to be. Being broke really sucks and is one of the most stressful things in the world, especially if you have animals to feed.

I agree with the others suggesting you downsize your little family. It will hurt and it's hard, but it may be the best option right now. You can barely care for yourself, already maxed out your card as well... Both are very stressful and situations you want to get out of quickly. You don't want to force your pets to struggle with you, what if one of them gets sick?

Do you have any friends or family who may help? Maybe other financial resources meant to help college students who are in need of more financial support?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I didn't suggest you drop out of school, just take some time out, may 1 or 2 years, to make some money, and save some so you can actually pay your tuition. If I remember your other posts well, you are living in a home that you share with many other people, correct? The rent must be low, and you can save some money even if it takes a full time job and a part time job on the weekends...Imagine how better off you would be in a year. Also, please pick your college major VERY CAREFULLY. Google what are the most in demand degrees, and the median salary- don't just go study something you like and then find out later that there are no jobs in that field; or that the salary isn't higher than flipping burgers at McDo, lol. I realize that it is very important to love your job, but I'm sure you can decide on a major that is both worth pursuing and that you like.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

> I didn't suggest you drop out of school, just take some time out, may 1 or 2 years, to make some money, and save some so you can actually pay your tuition.


Be very very careful of this strategy. Remember that your FASFA is based on you prior year's earnings. So if you take a year off you will not qualify for financial aid that first year back if you've made too much. And "too much" can be a ridiculously small amount. Like $1500 a month was "too much" in my state. Besides the fact that the vast majority of people who take this approach... just don't make it back. Life happens.

It is best if you keep up with at least some classes. Even if you have to drop down to part time classes. You don't want to lose your student status with your taxes if at all possible. 

That was my experience atleast.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Before any of us get into a debate over college... I think the OP was just looking to vent a little and isn't looking for life advise...

Maybe a little encouragement might be in order... Does anyone have a link to that old kitten poster..

In any case: Hang in there, no storm lasts forever.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry that this is all going on right now and that you have gotten scammed. Please hang in there try to breathe and step back from the entire situation to look at it. Have you contacted your bank regarding this mess? Can you tell the school what's happening and if you can defer that cost until this is all resolved? Are there ways you can think of to earn extra cash? 

Maybe instead of permanently rehoming your pets or like others have mentioned, maybe you have a close friend or family member to look after them until you get back on your feet?

I read and feel the stress and pain you're going through, and I'm so sorry 

When I started freelancing I didn't get much work in right away and I needed to pay for things, so I did a lot of online user testing and play testing. These sites didn't rake in the bucks, but it at least gave me some cash to use for food. Also they aren't too time consuming. If you're interested I could send you a list. Also I suggest looking on https://www.reddit.com/r/beermoney people post small money making opportunities. This might help just a little. 

Best wishes.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Sweetie, definitely if you actually received a check and tried to cash or deposit it, go to your bank and discuss the situation. I am so sorry that things still aren't looking up for you.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey guys thanks for all the kind words and sorry for the hard to understand post i was crying while typing. Pretty much the people tried to scam me if i had deposited their check it would of froze my account and i wouldve owed 3000 to the scammers. I was a little dramatic though my card isnt that close to maxed out ,i found a great job. My animals are fine and healthy. I had food for them just was being my dramatic self but at the time was having a few issues that piled up and this broke the camels back and set me off.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm glad you and your pets are doing better.


----------

